#  Nachrichten >   Stimmt's: Beim Niesen können die Augen herausfallen >

## zeit.de

Ingrid Goebel aus Köln fragt: Stimmt es, dass beim Niesen  ein solcher Druck im Kopf entsteht, dass die Augen  herausfallen würden, ließe man sie dabei offen?  Weiterlesen...   *Information:* 
In diesem Forum gehen direkte Antworten auf Nachrichten 
meist ungelesen unter. Am besten Sie erstellen ein eigenes 
Thema in einem unserer passenden Foren, wenn Sie über
diese Nachricht diskutieren möchten.

----------

